# Steam games in windowed mode?



## CDdude55 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quick question,

Whats the easiest way to play games in windowed mode on Steam?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 25, 2010)

Either Alt-Tab or Alt-Enter should work. I don't remember offhand which one.


----------



## D007 (Apr 25, 2010)

I run most of them in windowed mode "no border" as it seems to definitely affect not only stability but FPS as well.



Black Panther said:


> Either Alt-Tab or Alt-Enter should work. I don't remember offhand which one.



 Hmm I didn't know there were hotkeys for it, nice.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

right click the game and go to properties, then click "set launch options"

then you can enter the arguments for windowed mode, usually -w or something like that. you can find these probably by right clicking on the game in the list and go to "view forum"

probably not alt-tab since that's for switching programs


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm settings, video option, run in window. Thats how CSS was


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

it depends on the game, its not some magic steam setting.


----------



## D007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it depends on the game, its not some magic steam setting.



But it issss, it issss magical! It makes pixles happy and brings the faries from never land right into your home. they even make you tea. 
Me personally in windowed mode, most games run better. L4D2 definitely runs better.
"most" games, like I said previously, not "all" I run in windowed mode, because there is a clear difference.
you'd have to see for yourself, all systems vary, ya never know.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

windowed runs better since you're at a lower resolution.

It disables crossfire and SLI, so its not a perfect solution for all.


----------



## D007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ahh I don't run sli/crossfire, good to know though. ty ^^ 
I do play at 1920x1080, I hardly consider that a low resolution..
1080 p TV won't go any higher..lol


----------

